# My Buddy Hunter



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Knee has been acting up So I asked my Young Buddy Hunter to give me a hand burning a brush pile in the back yard today----we got started around Noon---Took about 4 hours to get it done, Wet snow and ice didn't help much--But before we started we had a cup of coffee or 2* :biggrin: *W**ell out back a Red Squirrel was messing with the bird feeders so --I said give that new A-17 auto a try--With a big smile he took careful aim :hunter4:* * and that Red was no more bother. Soon another one showed and I gave him the T/C 17 wsm That Red never knew he lived----We got to work and got the pile burnt--Hunter found a track in the snow where we were working He said Gray Fox has been here-looking at it I said it might be a House cat or a small Bob--But I was wrong because after supper--We both seen a Gray Fox out Back-----couple pic's------------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A good buddy for sure Skip, should have stuck those critter's on a stick seeing as you had a nicefire.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Always good to have a younger buddy when you get our age Skip. Ask him if he would like to rake up some pine needles in Az, lol Them him congrats on the 2 squirrel.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, a little work and a little fun.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good going there, Skip.

As far as I'm concerned, there's never a reason not to take out red squirrels. If you block their entrance to your garage, or house, they'll eat their way over, under, around, or through and then you have 2 holes and then they chew up wires, or anything they choose. Plus, they're murder on other game animals' eggs, young, etc., but because they're so fast, they get away with it.

And, that's why in Michigan there's no closed season and no limit. And, I've boiled a few in saltwater and really taught them a lesson afterward.

The youngster should be commended for doing good deeds. Again, great going to the both of you!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

tell hunter good job on them red tree rats and i'd them gray fox tracks looks like you are teaching that young man right


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to mentor a youngster on the proper way to do things Skip. He's a lucky young man.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great Job!


----------

